# WI Mini Herf



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Well, since I'm off to school coming up in the beginning of next month... wanted to plan a mini herf at that Jack's Tobacco in Brookfield. Most weekdays are good for me if any one can make it for a night. Weekends are possible, but rather busy from here out. Anyone that wants to go, shout out some days and times that work good and we will figure it out.

Addy and website for Jack's Tobacco:
Jack's Tobacco & MCS
13640 W. Capitol Drive
Brookfield , WI 53005
Phone: (262) 783-7473
http://www.jackstobaccowi.com


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'll be there tonight at 5pm


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

ahh, wish i knew earlier man.... ganna be at summerfest 2night. How bout sometime after next week (I'll be gone all week)... maybe monday the 17th


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

What weekday you thinking about ? Im working monday thru thursday 3rd shift next week, but after that Im good .


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well from the 8th to the 16th I'm gone. Is monday the 17th ok? I'd have to check to make sure but I think that is good for me.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm gone the week of the 17th, back on the 25th.

10KLF here I come, woohoo!!!


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

RenoB said:


> I'm gone the week of the 17th, back on the 25th.
> 
> 10KLF here I come, woohoo!!!


Man I wish I was going to that , The band I go see locally is going to be playing there . Look for Cosmic Railroad there a great local band around here

Have a good time Rob


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

whose in for tomorrow? anyone?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wish I could Jim, gotta work. :c


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

well any WI boys that wanna herf.... lemme know.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

We are heading out to Jack's tonight, call me on my cell (PM me for #) if you want to come.

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Had a great time! Tony (DonWeb) showed up to join Jim and I. I had a '01 Boli CE (Knocked me on my ass), Jim had a '05 Boli PC, and Tony, what did you have?

Tony thanks for showing up, had a great time. Hope we can get some more people next time. It is a really nice place to have a smoke!


----------

